# Những mẫu phòng ngủ cho bé gái đẹp như cổ tích



## mai lan (29/7/18)

Bé nhà bạn chắc chắn sẽ thích mê với những mẫu phòng ngủ đẹp như cổ tích dưới đây! Hãy cùng tham khảo và chọn cho bé 1 mẫu phòng ngủ đẹp nhé!

 Những ý tưởng thiết kế nội thất phòng ngủ trẻ em cho bé gái bao giờ cũng phong phú, màu sắc nhẹ nhàng và có sức hấp dẫn đầy mê hoặc phù hợp với sự nữ tính của các bé. Phòng ngủ đẹp cho bé gái hiện nay được sử dụng màu sắc hài hòa, gam màu chủ đạo ở đây là màu  hồng – trắng và tím. Lựa chọn màu sắc tô điểm tạo cho căn phòng thêm phần nổi bật và rất phù hợp với độ tuổi và cá tính của từng bé gái.

Hy vọng với nội dung này bạn sẽ lựa chọn được 1 kiểu phòng ngủ dành cho em bé nhà mình. 

*Cùng tham khảo những mẫu phòng ngủ cho bé gái đẹp như cổ tích:*




_Một căn phòng cho bé gái với nét cổ điển và lãng mạn nhờ pha sắc hồng baby cùng sắc trắng tinh khôi_




_Màu xanh cực kỳ mát mắt kết hợp với cam đào tạo một không gian cực kỳ sống động cho bé_




_Một chiếc giường cổ điển, không gian tràn ngập sắc màu với điểm nhấn là chiếc lều nhỏ ở góc nhà._




_Chiếc giường hình ô tô màu hồng cực kỳ đáng yêu với tường xanh lá và bàn học xinh xắn_




_ Gam màu cam đào là chủ đạo trong thiết kế này._




_ Hồng - tím - 2 sắc màu hòa quyện tạo thành một không gian cực kỳ dễ thương cho bé gái_




_Thêm một căn phòng đầy màu sắc, khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng và sáng tạo cho bé_




_ Căn phòng màu tím này sẽ dành cho cô bé ưa mộng mơ_




_Những mảng màu hình trái tim và chiếc giường đặc biệt này chắc chắn sẽ khiến cho các bé gái thích mê_




_ Một căn phòng với màu cam đào cực đáng yêu_




_ Phòng ngủ cho em bé với sắc trắng và cam đậm_




_ Màu hồng neon kết hợp với chấm bi_




_Một căn phòng màu xanh cốm cực kỳ mát mắt_




_ Chiếc giường lấy cảm hứng từ chiếc xe bí ngô của nàng Lọ lem _




_ Căn phòng với màu trắng chủ đạo cùng những vật dụng tí hon_








_Tham khảo những mẫu phòng ngủ cực xinh xắn cho bé gái._
​_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

